# Photography Apps



## Melanie K (Aug 15, 2010)

I've had my first Gen. iPad now for a little over a month and am loving it. Before my eyesight went South I was an avid photographer who made a little money on the side with my hobby. A year ago I had to give up photography, however I still have 10,000 or so digital files on hand to play with. I have discovered great fun using apps related to photo enhancement on the iPad.

Are there any others out there using photo related apps? Do you have any online samples? I would love to see them.

I have a few samples online here:
http://www.pbase.com/melaniekipp/ipad
and most of them have the name of the app used.

Please share links here if you have samples, too. Or if you don't have online samples, what apps are you using?


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Very cool pics. I wish I had the time to enhance some of mine. Post some more!


----------



## Melanie K (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you Sem.  I have posted a few more.  
OK, anyone else using any photography-related apps on their iPads?  Please share your favorites....


----------

